# want to move in US countries



## siddheshmodi (Sep 23, 2009)

I am new here. I just want to know, can I move in US countries for new job as a system administrator but I have completed only my graduation in commerce as well as add-on BCA and then private server and networking deploma. Also completed RHCE. I have 2 years of experience in the same, server and networking field.
Can I get jobs overthere and can I get VISA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I would suggest that you visit the nearest US Consulate for specific answers. Your questions are a bit difficult for me to understand, because of my lack of knowledge of your educational system, the immigration requirements and your somewhat different usage of English.
That said, I would suspect that you would need to have a firm job offer from a US firm and their support in obtaining a visa.


----------



## siddheshmodi (Sep 23, 2009)

*thanks a lot*

Hi,

Actually, I just want to get confirmed about jobs. Does Mexico issue VISA for less education? I am not having any masters degree thats why I was asking. And, I have completed my graduation from non technical field and started my career with technical field and also want to grow in the same.
Anyways, Thanks..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I thought you were seeking information about the US; USA. If it is Mexico, I can offer only the following:
I have never seen an 'education' qualification on a visa application. However, you must have permission from Mexican immigration for a specific job at a specific location. In order to obtain such permission, you would need the support of the employer for your application. Therefore, you would have to secure the job before applying for the necessary FM3 Visa with working permission. Otherwise, you would need to come to Mexico as a tourist and search for employment in the maximum of 180 days allowed on a tourist permit (FMT). If you were to apply for an FM3 visa to remain in Mexico longer, you would need to have proof of a Mexican address and proof of about $1000 USD per month, per person to qualify. There are also application fees. One also has to ask: Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## siddheshmodi (Sep 23, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks bro....


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

siddheshmodi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually, I just want to get confirmed about jobs. Does Mexico issue VISA for less education? I am not having any masters degree thats why I was asking. And, I have completed my graduation from non technical field and started my career with technical field and also want to grow in the same.
> Anyways, Thanks..


Why Mexico? It is not clear to me that you even understand the difference between the US and Mexico as different, independent countries.

In any case, if you don't speak Spanish you can simply forget about it, only wealthy foreigners that live in their own ghettos can go to Mexico and remain speaking their own language only.


----------



## Sanfro (Apr 27, 2012)

Mexico can be difficult for foreigners


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sanfro said:


> Mexico can be difficult for foreigners


And you might find this forum difficult if you post to old threads with meaningless comments. You just put very old threads at the top of the list and more meaningful threads farther down the list. If you have nothing to say - say nothing!


----------

